# T400, Nandro Mix, Sdrol, exe



## smash-uk (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys.

I finish my small cycle of

T prop 100mg e2d

Tren A 100mg e2d

Masterone A 100mg e2d

GHRP 100mcg x 4 ed

T3 50mcg ed

Letrazole 1/2 tab e3d

and start another one

1/4 wk t400 400mg e3d, nandro mix 300mg e3d, sdrol 30mg ed

4/.. wk t400 400mg e2d, nandro mix 300mg e2d

exe 1/2tab e3d.

Enjoy!


----------

